# Still odd to me, tipping behavior.....



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I keep trying to get my head around it, but i just dont get the delay in tipping. Who would want to wait and think about something then next day, then decide to tip. Is this like a new generation of INDIRECT tipping. 

If I have a service experience, I make my decision and tip the appropriate amount after the service I receive (whatever sub service industry it may be). Am I the only one that finds something odd about the delay in tipping. Its just not a normal american service industry tipping culture. If i wait to tip the next day, then 99% of the time I would not tip (follow thru, forget, etc). 

For me its always been out of sight, out of mind on this subject. I would love to read some logical and believable explanations. I just cant get anything real to stick. If the companies are dipping into it then that is kind of already brought to light during UBERS 1st tip matching days last year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I keep trying to get my head around it, but i just dont get the delay in tipping. Who would want to wait and think about something then next day, then decide to tip. Is this like a new generation of INDIRECT tipping.
> 
> If I have a service experience, I make my decision and tip the appropriate amount after the service I receive (whatever sub service industry it may be). Am I the only one that finds something odd about the delay in tipping. Its just not a normal american service industry tipping culture. If i wait to tip the next day, then 99% of the time I would not tip (follow thru, forget, etc).
> 
> For me its always been out of sight, out of mind on this subject. I would love to read some logical and believable explanations. I just cant get anything real to stick. If the companies are dipping into it then that is kind of already brought to light during UBERS 1st tip matching days last year.


Cash is immediate.

App. Tipping is different.
I get credit card tips delivering pizza.
They sign and must write tip amount on the spot.
Or not.
I try not to look at tip section as i walk away.
I thank everyone the same.
It may be hard to mask disappointment on big orders in wealthy neighborhoods if i looked.
So i honestly try not to look.
Some poorer people or people on S.S.I. cant tip.
I am still happy to bring them food.

For Uber customers . . . they are busy. They are going out.
Their minds are distracted.
For them, the next day is right.
I can understand that.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Their minds are distracted.


that actually speaks volumes to me right there. the few times that ive taken a rides, ive always tipped before exiting the vehicle, then again i have to remember that im looking at it from a drivers perspective. Nothing will be the same once you have driven for these crooks. lol


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Several times I've gotten app tips from pax I brought to the airport around the time they landed at the distant city. Before the flight they've got their priorities; afterward they start going through emails and remember to tip their driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> that actually speaks volumes to me right there. the few times that ive taken a rides, ive always tipped before exiting the vehicle, then again i have to remember that im looking at it from a drivers perspective. Nothing will be the same once you have driven for these crooks. lol


That is true!

I will never buy a new car again without considering its ability to survive multiple puke cleanings.

A thought that never entered my mind before.

I have selected cars & trucks based on roof support posts before.
Having flipped 1, its something i think about. And believe it or not . . .it paid off. Got t boned and Flipped again.
Roof support matters !


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I guess I should be happy that those that do tip these days even the day after actually remember to do it. I would forget everytime, but the prioritization makes sense. 
Although I must say its so simple and quick to tip (and forget about it), but if its a decision that requires more than a few seconds of thought then yes i guess put it on the list for later. Is it just that painful to decide to add a $1? lol


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Roof support matters !


Just ask Volvo

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/08/22/b...ertising-addenda-ftc-accord-on-volvo-ads.html


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Picked up a pax late morning, destination a nice upscale restaurant. Restaurant wasn't open so the pax was obviously an employee. I assumed he was a waiter, based on the way he was dressed. Didn't say much until I dropped him off and said have a great day, hope you get some nice tips! He got out and said, yeah same to you! Guess what happened? NO, I actually got a nice $5 in the app for a rather short ride. Thought I would change up with a positive tipping story.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I keep trying to get my head around it, but i just dont get the delay in tipping. Who would want to wait and think about something then next day, then decide to tip. Is this like a new generation of INDIRECT tipping.
> 
> If I have a service experience, I make my decision and tip the appropriate amount after the service I receive (whatever sub service industry it may be). Am I the only one that finds something odd about the delay in tipping. Its just not a normal american service industry tipping culture. If i wait to tip the next day, then 99% of the time I would not tip (follow thru, forget, etc).
> 
> For me its always been out of sight, out of mind on this subject. I would love to read some logical and believable explanations. I just cant get anything real to stick. If the companies are dipping into it then that is kind of already brought to light during UBERS 1st tip matching days last year.


That's why, usually, if you don't receive a tip in the app within about 20 minutes of the pax exiting your vehicle, you're not going to see a tip at all. It sucks donkey balls, but it's the truth.

I agree with you 100%: I tip _immediately_ for a variety of reasons - I hate having it lingering over my head when I know I need to do it, plus it's fresh in my mind and I want the person I'm tipping to be aware of the fact that I tipped them so THEY can feel good. I want to improve a person's day with a good tip. Do my non-tipping, cheap-ass pax know the hatred and atrocious vibes I'm sending their way when they don't have the decency to tip me when I provide stellar service? What are they thinking? Do they believe I'm really just a helpful, nice, fun person who _isn't_ trying to get a tip? Get real, mo-fos!! If you only knew what was going on in this small brain of mine....I'm only _acting_ like I give a shit, dummies. 



kdyrpr said:


> Picked up a pax late morning, destination a nice upscale restaurant. Restaurant wasn't open so the pax was obviously an employee. I assumed he was a waiter, based on the way he was dressed. Didn't say much until I dropped him off and said have a great day, hope you get some nice tips! He got out and said, yeah same to you! Guess what happened? NO, I actually got a nice $5 in the app for a rather short ride. Thought I would change up with a positive tipping story.


Nice change of pace for once! Another service industry worker who actually tipped. Love to hear it!


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Picked up a group of Brits last night. One Uber had cancelled on them, so I squeezed them all in my van. As they got out, I saw them shuffling money around. I left the door open, and sure enough, I got $1...per passenger. It wasn't a long trip, but it made me happy all night.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some pax will exit their uber wont open the uber app again until their next uber ride, which could be the next day or longer.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

It’s like finding a fiver in a pocket of a coat you haven’t worn since 3 winters ago.

I think the Uber rider app reminds to rate and tip previous drivers at startup for a next ride.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I got a $10 tip on a $30-ish trip to San Francisco two days later... I'd say with Uber it's different because they're busy, getting where they are going, and then get reminded later when they check their email or open the app.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> Picked up a group of Brits last night. One Uber had cancelled on them, so I squeezed them all in my van. As they got out, I saw them shuffling money around. I left the door open, and sure enough, I got $1...per passenger. It wasn't a long trip, but it made me happy all night.


I love hearing that!

Kind of like the end of a ride last week where the pax and I had chatted for the entire 30 minute trip.....at the end of the ride I stop and turn around to see pax pulling some stuff out of his front pocket. He's kind of going through the pile of paper in his hand like it's a deck of cards and I turn back around thinking "Wow! A millennial who actually got it right for once: a cash tip!"

He then extended his hand towards the front while saying "Here's my business card, please tell everyone about my new company..." and I'm thinking "ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME??!" I took the card and ripped it into 8 little pieces the second his door closed behind him. Screw you, ya ingrate. And no tip in the app yet you want me to promote YOUR company? Are you for real?

What is wrong with people?!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

My solution to this problem is. With 2 minutes left in your trip a notification pops up and says. You're almost at your destination would you like to leave a tip for your driver?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked up a pax late morning, destination a nice upscale restaurant. Restaurant wasn't open so the pax was obviously an employee. I assumed he was a waiter, based on the way he was dressed. Didn't say much until I dropped him off and said have a great day, hope you get some nice tips! He got out and said, yeah same to you! Guess what happened? NO, I actually got a nice $5 in the app for a rather short ride. Thought I would change up with a positive tipping story.


Update to this story: Same exact situation, except this time I picked up a waitress from an upscale restaurant. The entire trip I was asking her questions about tipping. You name it we talked about it. The policy of the restaurant concerning sharing, the average percentage customer tip, and a bunch of other restaurant related conversation. She knew her stuff and was very happy to talk about it. I never said anything about tipping as it pertained to rideshare. It was all about the restaurant business. OK, so where am I going with this? What do you think she tipped me? ..........................ZERO. Re gosh damn diculous !! This is a local restaurant that I swear I am going to go to and stake out. Find out what tables she is working. Maybe even chat her up if she recognizes me. When the check comes I will tip zero. I'll write a little note on the check: Next time TIP your UBER driver! Then wait in gleeful anticipation of what is to follow.


----------

